# samba fails after installing network printer



## chigurh (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

I am getting errors after installing network printer thru ASUS-RT-N13U router. Samba used to work fine before. 

```
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]: [2012/09/06 23:05:06.011837,  0] lib/fault.c:50(fault_report)
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:   ===============================================================
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]: [2012/09/06 23:05:06.011927,  0] lib/fault.c:51(fault_report)
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:   INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 44606 (3.5.15)
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:   Please read the Trouble-Shooting section of the Samba3-HOWTO
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]: [2012/09/06 23:05:06.011956,  0] lib/fault.c:53(fault_report)
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:   
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:   From: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba3-HOWTO.pdf
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]: [2012/09/06 23:05:06.011977,  0] lib/fault.c:54(fault_report)
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:   ===============================================================
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]: [2012/09/06 23:05:06.011993,  0] lib/util.c:1468(smb_panic)
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:   PANIC (pid 44606): internal error
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]: [2012/09/06 23:05:06.012890,  0] lib/util.c:1572(log_stack_trace)
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:   BACKTRACE: 20 stack frames:
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #0 0x1372628 <smb_panic+72> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #1 0x1361dec <dump_core_setup+2012> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #2 0x7fffffffffc4
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #3 0x8023ff105 <lh_insert+213> at /lib/libcrypto.so.6
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #4 0x8023b62aa <OBJ_NAME_add+106> at /lib/libcrypto.so.6
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie kernel: l<ibcry6p>tp
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie kernel: i<d1 18>o.so.6
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie kernel: 44606 (smbd), uid 0: exited on signal 6
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #5 0x80356dd85 <SSL_library_init+69> at /usr/local/lib/libssl.so.8
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #6 0x802957a13 <httpInitialize+67> at /usr/local/lib/libcups.so.2
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #7 0x802957b16 <_httpCreate+86> at /usr/local/lib/libcups.so.2
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #8 0x8029587c5 <httpConnectEncrypt+21> at /usr/local/lib/libcups.so.2
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #9 0x133eea6 <print_aix_dummy+262> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #10 0x1341aaa <cups_cache_reload+698> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #11 0x133e9a2 <pcap_cache_reload+370> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #12 0x117f09c <check_reload+284> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #13 0x1656dd0 <get_client_fd+416> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #14 0x117fc12 <event_add_idle+738> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #15 0x13813ff <run_events+319> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #16 0x1381782 <event_add_to_select_args+498> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #17 0x1381be1 <_tevent_loop_once+129> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd                                                                            
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #18 0x1658a2b <main+3995> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd                                                                                        
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:    #19 0x1109d0e <_start+142> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd                                                                                       
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]: [2012/09/06 23:05:06.013081,  0] lib/fault.c:370(dump_core)                                                                                 
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:   dumping core in /var/log/samba/cores/smbd                                                                                                 
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[44606]:                                                                                                                                             
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[2019]: [2012/09/06 23:05:06.013392,  0] printing/print_cups.c:456(cups_async_callback)                                                              
Sep  6 23:05:06 beastie smbd[2019]:   failed to recv pcap blob
```

Please let me know whats wrong here.


----------



## Orum (Oct 18, 2012)

At the very least please post your smb.conf.  Printer information would be helpful as well.


----------



## chigurh (Oct 26, 2012)

Orum said:
			
		

> At the very least please post your smb.conf.  Printer information would be helpful as well.



The issue is resolved now. I did buildworld without lpr and with cups, that sorted it out.


----------

